

You Are The Controller in Microsoft's new 'Project Natal' - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-tries-to-out-wii-nintendo-you-are-the-controller-via-project-natal-2009-6

======
mediaman
For some reason I interpreted this title as a role playing game in which one
has the opportunity to be a financial compcontroller in a corporation. The
implied premise of a game in which one prepares financial statements, tells
vendors that they can't yet be paid, and informs the bank that those
receivables are coming in "any day now" was very unique.

The actual product sounds much more promising.

